# Hoyt Guys



## jharrel7 (Jan 4, 2015)

A while back there was a thread about the new 2015 Hoyt's. I'm wanting to know the pro and cons about the about the Nitrum Turbo. Thanks


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't have one but it's a true 350 IBO hybrid cam speed bow.  I was texting with another member earlier today about his, so maybe he'll chime in.  He's had a lot of Hoyts, said this was his favorite.  The valley is probably on the short side, that doesn't bother me, but it does those with lazy form.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 4, 2015)

Also, depending on your draw length, you might wanna consider the Nitrum 34.  That's the one I'd want personally.  Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 4, 2015)

A new one would be nice but I'm just gonna stick with my CRX 35....


----------



## jharrel7 (Jan 4, 2015)

Saturday was the first time I shot a Hoyt. He only had the carbon turbo in at the time with a 29"  draw which is a little long for me. I'm around the 27"  mark, so pretty short. I really couldn't get the full effect, but from what I could tell with the long draw, I was impressed. I'm in the market for a new bow and getting away from brand x. I want to try something different this yr and shoot all the flag ship bows.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 4, 2015)

I ordered the Nitrum 34. I didn't have a place to shoot them and Hoyt was after me to get my order in and move on. I probably WOULD have got the turbo if I could have verified that there was no hump on the back end. I finally got in touch with a dealer friend of mine and he said basically what Kris just did. The draw cycle is very smooth and is not very different than the Z5 cam. The biggest difference is the pronounced lack of a valley. This would not have bothered me because even with a hunting bow I shoot my Carter JusBcuz using back tension. Having shor spiral cams for years, a cam that you have to stay with, I would think I would shoot the turbo cams fine. But, I love the geometry of the 34 and 330 is not slow, although talking to some, they seem to identify bows that ONLY shoot 330 as "slow". With my new 520 grain + arrows, they all gonna be slow!


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a 28.5" DL, which allows me to shoot the #2 cam on Hoyts with longer axle to axle measurements.  That said, all my bows with #2 cams well exceed their IBO, or ATA, ratings.  I know Hoyt measures their speeds with the bigger #3 cams to be conservative. My bows are typically closer to 338-340 IBO spreeds.  Definitely not slow for a bow with good brace height, long ATA, and hybrid cam shootability.  That's why I love em so much.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 4, 2015)

On the cams, generally speaking Hoyt engineers the cams in the next to the highest draw length for each cams draw range. As you move away from that point towards the shorter lengths, you get a softer cycle and lose a little performance. Back when you have cams that overlapped, for instance the original cam and a half, me being a 28" draw, I could get from the #2 cam at 26 - 28.5" range or the #3 that had a 28 - 30.5" range. Both bows set at 28" the #2 cam felt more aggressive and would shoot faster than the #3 set at 28". I know none of this really helps the OP, but it's interesting to know.

I will also take the 34 and make a string 3/8" of an inch too long, put the spiral cam draw stop in the cam and retime them. Gets a good 65 - 70% let off, feels like spirals with a little more valley than spirals and less than the G5's have originally. I love what you can do with a hybrid.


----------



## gcs (Jan 4, 2015)

I got the Nitrum turbo earlier this week. I finally got around to setting it up this weekend. My DL is 28.5" so I had to get the no.3 cam in the turbo. Ive not shot it through the chrony yet, but I can tell it is a lot faster than my 2014 CS 34. I did bareshaft tune it out to 36yds with great results. 
 Out of the box, the Nitrum was out of tune pretty bad. The top cam was around 5/16" behind the bottom cam. The top cam had a lot of cam lean in it and the dl was around 1/4" long. I checked the string length and it was 1/4" to long. I twisted the string to spec and got everything else in tune. Just a few shots later, it was shooting great.
 My buddy also got the Nitrum turbo but he got the no.2 cam. I couldn't believe how close his was in tune right out of the box. After a very few twist on the yokes, he was shooting bullet hole through paper with bareshafts.
If anybody is in the market for a new bow, I would recommend shooting the 2015 Hoyt's.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah according to Hoyt the demand for the new bows is very high and production is running full speed, so i would not be surprised if they are a little out of spec from the factory.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 4, 2015)

Most new Hoyts I see almost always have the top cam lagging behind the bottom out of the box.  Not surprising since the buss cable is more prone to stretch because of its load than the control cable.  That's what causes it.  Easy to correct.


----------



## jharrel7 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## jharrel7 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm suppose to go back and shoot the nitrum when more arrive.


----------



## jaymax (Jan 4, 2015)

I'v had the 2015 Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo  now for a month. I'm shooting a 380 gr Easton at 29" at 72 lbs..shot it through crono at Ace 4 times..327-328 every time.. paper tuned well..shooting my Muzzy Trocar just like my field points...already smoked 2 does...love it...much smoother than I thought after about 50 shots...however, I do like the length of the 2014 Carbon Spyder 30 better I think...we'll see how turkey season goes but so far I give it a 9!....and I love the new hats


----------



## jharrel7 (Jan 4, 2015)

How does the back wall feel?


----------



## gcs (Jan 5, 2015)

jharrel7 said:


> How does the back wall feel?



Solid, not spongy at all


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

BIGRNYRS said:


> On the cams, generally speaking Hoyt engineers the cams in the next to the highest draw length for each cams draw range. As you move away from that point towards the shorter lengths, you get a softer cycle and lose a little performance. Back when you have cams that overlapped, for instance the original cam and a half, me being a 28" draw, I could get from the #2 cam at 26 - 28.5" range or the #3 that had a 28 - 30.5" range. Both bows set at 28" the #2 cam felt more aggressive and would shoot faster than the #3 set at 28". I know none of this really helps the OP, but it's interesting to know.
> 
> I will also take the 34 and make a string 3/8" of an inch too long, put the spiral cam draw stop in the cam and retime them. Gets a good 65 - 70% let off, feels like spirals with a little more valley than spirals and less than the G5's have originally. I love what you can do with a hybrid.




Right on here.  I got the #2 cam put on my Vector 32 at 28" draw.  The draw cycle is very aggressive, hard to hold at first until the muscles get use to the idea. But it is very fast and I like the performance over the #3 cam.


----------



## BlackEagle (Jan 5, 2015)

I want a Nitrum 34!

Cant imagine how sweet it would be. I want to set it up pulling 60-65lbs with about a 450 grain arrow.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 5, 2015)

I shot the new carbon spyder turbo at 60 pounds 28 draw easton axis 400, total 405 grains, at 291 fps, not bad at all for a 60 pound bow, Just might have to get one some day:


----------



## fountain (Jan 5, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I don't have one but it's a true 350 IBO hybrid cam speed bow.  I was texting with another member earlier today about his, so maybe he'll chime in.  He's had a lot of Hoyts, said this was his favorite.  The valley is probably on the short side, that doesn't bother me, but it does those with lazy form.




picked up my nitrum tubo this past weekend.  im loving it so far.  i went turbo this year and 65# limbs.  super smooth draw with a nice valley.  its a bit shorter than the z5, but i preferred the rkt over the z5 anyway.  the turbo cam is not hard to get used to at all.  it can be jumpy if you relax, but not any more than the z5 from what i can tell

it tuned well.  not sure on the exacts of it, but its shooting great on paper and group tuned well.  havent shot a bare shaft yet.

i also dropped down to a 28.5"draw and removed the grip.  several reports on archery talk said that the newer bows were running long on the draw this time due to the string needing twists to spec length and they are correct.  it felt long at me regular 29.  not to worried about that now as i have new strings on order as well as a new rest.  

for numbers its bottomed out(65#limbs), 28.5"draw, 432 gr axis 340 shooting 285/286.  it shot 291/291 @ 29" 

i dont think you can go wrong with the new turbo cams.  they feel good.  the nitrum 34 also would be a great choice and i almost went that route, but wanted to drop weight and have the speed as well.  i think the 34 with #2 cams will be very close and even smoother.  i just like longer bows, although ive had 3 30" bows now.

the new hats are awesome too!

now to sell my 14 cs 30...its on archery talk for a great deal if anyone is interested


----------



## spydermon (Jan 10, 2015)

Bigrynrs, I thought you shot parker bows?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 10, 2015)

spydermon said:


> Bigrynrs, I thought you shot parker bows?



Negative, I separated from Parker in March. I now work for Hamlin and Associates and I am back on Hoyt's pro staff as I was before I went to work for Parker.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 11, 2015)

^  good deal then.


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Jan 11, 2015)

I still shoot and kill with a Hoyt hunter model I ordered new in 1991 , in my opinion they are the best bow out there.  My local shop closed a few years ago and I need to have another dozen arrows cut . Do any of you guys know where I could go within 90 miles of Toccoa to buy good old fashioned 2413 aluminum arrows. I still shoot with my fingers and like my old long model Hoyt   Thanks


----------



## C Cape (Jan 11, 2015)

BIGRNYRS said:


> On the cams, generally speaking Hoyt engineers the cams in the next to the highest draw length for each cams draw range. As you move away from that point towards the shorter lengths, you get a softer cycle and lose a little performance. Back when you have cams that overlapped, for instance the original cam and a half, me being a 28" draw, I could get from the #2 cam at 26 - 28.5" range or the #3 that had a 28 - 30.5" range. Both bows set at 28" the #2 cam felt more aggressive and would shoot faster than the #3 set at 28". I know none of this really helps the OP, but it's interesting to know.
> 
> I will also take the 34 and make a string 3/8" of an inch too long, put the spiral cam draw stop in the cam and retime them. Gets a good 65 - 70% let off, feels like spirals with a little more valley than spirals and less than the G5's have originally. I love what you can do with a hybrid.



Why make the string 3/8" long?  If you run the spiral peg in the shorter hole it will actually normally be dead nuts on the DL but give you less letoff as they're normally a 1/4" long from the factory.  I ran that setup on my pro edge before I had a draw stop machined for it that I can adjust the let off and valley then time the cams with it.

The Nitrum 34's in the #2 cam and 28" are about 10-12 FPS faster than rated with the two I have setup.  It's my pick of the litter for 2015.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone with a 29" DL and less should look at the 34 over the Turbo IMO.


----------



## zeke392 (Jan 13, 2015)

I wasn't sure which bow to get, the Nitrum Turbo or 34.  In my mind I wanted to try the Turbo so I shot each of them about 20 different times over 2 days at the ATA Show last week.  Both of them 65# bows set the same and I did not like the drop into the valley on the Turbo so I ordered the Nitrum 34.  I was also set on the Harvest Brown riser w/RT limbs but I ended up ordering the American Heritage Edition bow.  My son joined the Army National Guard and leaves for basic in 7 days and I did it in honor of his service.  That Nitrum 34 is sssmooooothh !!


----------



## MadThwacker (Jan 20, 2015)

Ordered my Nitrum 34 about a week ago from C Cape at Satilla River Outdoors.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  I shot the 30, 34, and Turbo before ultimately deciding to go with the 34.  Nothing wrong with the other 2, they shot great.  The 34 just felt right.  Smoothest bow I've ever shot.


----------



## HCdawg (Jan 26, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> Anyone with a 29" DL and less should look at the 34 over the Turbo IMO.



Can you tell me why?


----------



## fountain (Jan 26, 2015)

the 34 with the z5 #2 cam maxed to 29" will have a slightly stiff front on the draw and a nice rollover to the backwall and be as fast or almost as fast as the turbo #3 cam at 29.  the turbo cam will not have quite as much valley as the z5...giving the 34" ata hoyts an advantage--slightly.  I love my nitrum turbo and the valley is great to me..a nitrum 34 with #2 cams was my original choice, but wanted to try the turbo.  the longer bows are more forgiving for me.

maybe that made sense


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 26, 2015)

That sums it up.


----------



## HCdawg (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dsmith1974 (Jan 27, 2015)

You should try a Pearson. Have really come a long way in the past year since Dave bought the company. 





jharrel7 said:


> Saturday was the first time I shot a Hoyt. He only had the carbon turbo in at the time with a 29"  draw which is a little long for me. I'm around the 27"  mark, so pretty short. I really couldn't get the full effect, but from what I could tell with the long draw, I was impressed. I'm in the market for a new bow and getting away from brand x. I want to try something different this yr and shoot all the flag ship bows.


----------



## GaHunterJones (Feb 7, 2015)

I am about to purchase a Nitrium 34 and will be getting rid of my Spyder 34, if anyone is interested let me now.


----------

